# Lapsitting



## stormz

I have a question for women. Do you like to sit in your man's lap or does it make you uncomfortable? :blush:


----------



## Ample Pie

I love it. I love lap sitting in general. You're all invited to sit on what little lap I have--any day of the week. Maybe not all at once, but...


----------



## Teresa

I would love sitting in his lap, but there aren't many men who have a lap that could accommodate someone my size without me feeling like I was about to fall onto the floor. :batting: 

Teresa


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

If I did, could I tell you what I wanted for christmas? =o


----------



## JoyJoy

I think about sitting on Santa's lap all the time. :wubu::wubu:


----------



## stormz

I had a g/f that sure liked it. At first she was worried that she was too heavy. 
I am just curious to see how many women like it.


----------



## HugKiss

I love lap sitting! 

Don't mind having my lap sat on either. 

HugKiss :kiss2: 

View attachment harolds4-07.jpg


View attachment Hkbr_f08.jpg


----------



## b01

I can tell my gurl doesn't like to, I assume its just not comfortable to her. It makes me sort of sad , to the point where I want to increase my mass to accommodate her.


----------



## DeniseW

I love it and so does he.....and I bounce on him too...


----------



## Fairia

I seemed to have been placed on my BF's lap at one point.


----------



## steely

I would love to sit on my husbands lap but he is rather small for my size.175 as opposed to 400.I'm afraid I'd crush him.


----------



## SoVerySoft

love it love it love it love it!!!!!


----------



## b01

Did it ever occur to you that he may want to be crushed and that he is NOT a wimp and can handle it. And that maybe you need to show more BBW love and sit on his damn lap until he's said he's had enough. And maybe he'll be encouraged to work out more to enter a marathon of lap sittlings from the woman he loves.
Did it ever occur, did it? F'ing beautiful women, they don't know how to let a man be a man anymore.

Man! So glad I got that off my chest.



steely said:


> I would love to sit on my husbands lap but he is rather small for my size.175 as opposed to 400.I'm afraid I'd crush him.


----------



## Santaclear

JoyJoy said:


> I think about sitting on Santa's lap all the time. :wubu::wubu:



Yeah, you on my lap is utterly comfy and cozy! :kiss2: :wubu:


----------



## Shosh

Hey, I like to sit on a guys lap,but I feel worried about the infliction of pain on the poor guy. Susannah


----------



## Santaclear

There's no reason not to try it. No one's going to get crushed. 

An odd thing in my experience - it's completely comfortable for me to have Joy sitting on my lap. But I had a gf some years back who was significantly smaller than Joy, yet still definitely a BBW with what I'd call a majestic booty. She'd sit on my lap and her ass would feel like it was _digging_ into me. I'm not into pain or being squashed, really, it was still super sweet and cozy for the closeness. But our lap-sitting had to be limited for that reason. 

The only explanation I can think of is different body shapes, bone structures. Some work better for lap-sitting than others.


----------



## Shosh

Santaclear said:


> There's no reason not to try it. No one's going to get crushed.
> 
> An odd thing in my experience - it's completely comfortable for me to have Joy sitting on my lap. But I had a gf some years back who was significantly smaller than Joy, yet still definitely a BBW with what I'd call a majestic booty. She'd sit on my lap and her ass would feel like it was _digging_ into me. I'm not into pain or being squashed, really, it was still super sweet and cozy for the closeness. But our lap-sitting had to be limited for that reason.
> 
> The only explanation I can think of is different body shapes, bone structures. Some work better for lap-sitting than others.



Maybe I will do it more.  I always just thought "Omg you are too fat for that Susannah" even if my honey wanted me too. Carpe Diem.


----------



## wrench13

Susannah said:


> Hey, I like to sit on a guys lap,but I feel worried about the infliction of pain on the poor guy. Susannah




The human thighbone is the largest of all in the skeletal structure. In the scheme of things it is positively massive. It takes a HUGE amount of concentrated pressure to damage it or to break it ( like having a car smack into it - I know). I dare say even a SSBBW could not do it. 

Also, consider that even if your lovely body is 500lb, not all of it is going to be concentrated on the gents legs, but spread so to speak over a large area ( spreading booty flesh being so accomodating in adapting to shape). 
Personnally I love having a BIG girl on my lap, trying ( and failing miserably) to get my arms around all of her!


----------



## toni

I love it! It is the most comfortable, safe, warm place to be. :wubu:


----------



## Aliena

Yeahuuup, love it! DH loves it too and well, it's just plain fun!


----------



## Jon Blaze

I've never had the glory of having a bbw in my lap (Or any woman for the purpose of non-platonic expression of love  ), but it sounds pretty dang good right now. :wubu: 

I think if I can squat twice my weight, I don't think an ssbbw will be too much for me to handle. Most of my bodyweight is in my leg area anyway.


----------



## BigJB1974

I love it when a bbw/ssbbw sits on my lap.I might have to push my belly to the side but it's worth it.


----------



## Lucky Jackson

I love it when my girl sits on my lap, but sometimes I think she is worried she is hurting me, but she isn't I have to pull her down to sit on me sometimes, but whenever she does sit on my lap it makes me very happy indeed, so BBW's do it sit on your men/women!


----------



## tinkerbell

I'll sit on my bf's lap sometimes. I am uncomfortable with it sometimes, I just think I'm too heavy... but he doesn't seem to mind


----------



## furious styles

none of us mind. the FA that complains when his girl sits in his lap needs to

a) have his fat admirer card suspended, if not revoked

b) write in to charles atlas and stop being such a wimp


----------



## Gspoon

Lap sitting huh? Good golly! I love it. Especially when the BBW moved her hips around, turns her head back a bit and smiles... Uh... Bathroom break!


----------



## nyssbbbw

I enjoy sitting in my sweetie's lap.


----------



## steely

b01 said:


> Did it ever occur to you that he may want to be crushed and that he is NOT a wimp and can handle it. And that maybe you need to show more BBW love and sit on his damn lap until he's said he's had enough. And maybe he'll be encouraged to work out more to enter a marathon of lap sittlings from the woman he loves.
> Did it ever occur, did it? F'ing beautiful women, they don't know how to let a man be a man anymore.
> 
> Man! So glad I got that off my chest.



My husband is 64 years old.Not in the best health and I'm not kidding about breaking him.My husband is a man and I let him be a man in many other lovely ways.


----------



## illteachuathingor2

Good question! I am very fond of sitting on a man's lap, it would only make me uncomfortable if he was not enjoying it or gave me reasone to believe it was not comfortable for him.


----------



## SocialbFly

my belly sits on my lap, i enjoy it.....

ok ok, so maybe i am NOT funny, made me smile though...


----------



## AmyRedd84

I have never had the pleasure but I think it would be fun. :kiss2:


----------



## qwertyman173

It does sound brilliant  


And welcome illteachuathingor2  (nice name btw)


----------



## Shosh

JoyJoy said:


> I think about sitting on Santa's lap all the time. :wubu::wubu:


Is that Santa Clause's lap Joy, or your Santa?


----------



## Shosh

Jon Blaze said:


> I've never had the glory of having a bbw in my lap (Or any woman for the purpose of non-platonic expression of love  ), but it sounds pretty dang good right now. :wubu:
> 
> I think if I can squat twice my weight, I don't think an ssbbw will be too much for me to handle. Most of my bodyweight is in my leg area anyway.



I would love to have the glory of sitting on your lap Jon. Susannah


----------



## Velvet

Its fun to sit on a guy's lap, generally they can take it for a few milliseconds unless they have muscles of steel, (thus the draw to muscles of steel,lol). 
It is nice, as are piggyback rides ! 
I am just a kid at heart so I guess that can be the down side of being too big for most to handle, since I have fond memories of my ex (a bodybuilder) giving me lots of fun piggyback rides about town (Montpellier, France at the time) but I was way thin so it was easypeasy. 
I think we should open an FA training camp for 'Piggyback rides for the Supêrsize'! I bet we'd have lots of SSBBWs up to be campers. I'm in! 




stormz said:


> I have a question for women. Do you like to sit in your man's lap or does it make you uncomfortable? :blush:


----------



## runningman

Velvet said:


> Its fun to sit on a guy's lap, generally they can take it for a few milliseconds unless they have muscles of steel, (thus the draw to muscles of steel,lol).
> It is nice, as are piggyback rides !
> I am just a kid at heart so I guess that can be the down side of being too big for most to handle, since I have fond memories of my ex (a bodybuilder) giving me lots of fun piggyback rides about town (Montpellier, France at the time) but I was way thin so it was easypeasy.
> I think we should open an FA training camp for 'Piggyback rides for the Supêrsize'! I bet we'd have lots of SSBBWs up to be campers. I'm in!



Recruit Jones #95285 reporting for camp.


----------



## boogiebomb

mfdoom said:


> none of us mind. the FA that complains when his girl sits in his lap needs to
> 
> a) have his fat admirer card suspended, if not revoked
> 
> b) write in to charles atlas and stop being such a wimp



Now dat's what I'm talkin' 'bout!!!!


----------



## ashmamma84

Babe loves for me to sit in her lap...she says I'm comfy and cushy. I love it too.


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess!

ashmamma84 said:


> Babe loves for me to sit in her lap...she says I'm comfy and cushy. I love it too.



Awwwwwwwwwwwwww lapalicious!


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess!

Pip and I have 'Lap Issues' as I am rotund of the butt and he is plentiful of the belly!

So.......I just rub my tits in his face that sorts it!!


----------



## ashmamma84

CeCe the Porky Princess! said:


> Pip and I have 'Lap Issues' as I am rotund of the butt and he is plentiful of the belly!
> 
> So.......I just rub my tits in his face that sorts it!!



Awwwwwwww! Titilicious!


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess!

ashmamma84 said:


> Awwwwwwww! Titilicious!



Nooooooooooooo knockertastic!!

lol


----------



## ashmamma84

CeCe the Porky Princess! said:


> Nooooooooooooo knockertastic!!
> 
> lol



LMAO!!


----------



## big_gurl_lvr

I love when girl is sitting on my laps. I had one gf in the past that loved to do that... she was BBW and had no problem with that at all, after a longer while she would just adjust herself or stand up for a few minutes and then sit again. Was very cute. My other gfs were kinda self concious about it but after explaining whole thing and my preferences they wouldn't mind to sit on my laps. And hey... I know you are big girl and if I ask you to sit on my laps I know that you're not light as a feather and maybe that's why I ask YOU to do it... and maybe that's why you're only person allowed to do that


----------



## Shosh

CeCe the Porky Princess! said:


> Pip and I have 'Lap Issues' as I am rotund of the butt and he is plentiful of the belly!
> 
> So.......I just rub my tits in his face that sorts it!!


He He. You are the best. Susannah


----------



## Shosh

ashmamma84 said:


> Babe loves for me to sit in her lap...she says I'm comfy and cushy. I love it too.



Cute pic of you both. Susannah


----------



## ashmamma84

Susannah said:


> Cute pic of you both. Susannah



Thanks, Susannah!


----------



## Blackjack

Lapsitting is awesome.

With apologies to AnnMarie, who doesn't like this pic,


----------



## JoyJoy

Susannah said:


> Is that Santa Clause's lap Joy, or your Santa?


 Always my own Santa, Susannah!


----------



## jkssbbw

I love sitting on my mans lap as long as the seat can hold us both. lawn chairs no good.lol


----------



## jkssbbw

b01 said:


> Did it ever occur to you that he may want to be crushed and that he is NOT a wimp and can handle it. And that maybe you need to show more BBW love and sit on his damn lap until he's said he's had enough. And maybe he'll be encouraged to work out more to enter a marathon of lap sittlings from the woman he loves.
> Did it ever occur, did it? F'ing beautiful women, they don't know how to let a man be a man anymore.
> 
> Man! So glad I got that off my chest.



some guys love to be crushed.I squash my hubby and he just loves it.


----------



## troubadours

steely said:


> I would love to sit on my husbands lap but he is rather small for my size.175 as opposed to 400.I'm afraid I'd crush him.



i'm pretty sure he'd be able to take it  when i first starting dating my dude (first boyfriend, fa, i had some bad fat-hating experiences prior to this that made the concept totally jawdropping to me) i used to always worry about that too and i'm a little more than half your size. the boys like it. i like it too. but sometimes i get a little uncomfortable or slippy after a while. just gotta adjust! it's worth it thoughh :wubu:


----------



## BigCutieRobyn

Well when I was in the third grade, I went to see Santa and when they put me on his lap he made this really weird noise like we was in pain or somethine...so thanks to him I have kinda had a phobia of that ever since then... but when Ryan and I first got to know each other, he would always try to get me on top of him somehow but I was always so scared I was gonna hurt him (yeah thanks a lot Santa, was I really THAT heavy? and I'm STILL waiting on my Easy Bake Oven you jerk!). Anyway, finally he just came right out and and was like 'would you relax?!' and then after that my favorite spot in the whole world is sitting on his lap at the computer. It feels amazing.


----------



## Santaclear

Susannah said:


> Is that Santa Clause's lap Joy, or your Santa?



Joy may deny it but she's a serial Santa-dater. These are pics of a couple of her exes that I found on her computer. 

View attachment santa.jpg


View attachment santa2,jpg.jpg


----------



## Shosh

Santaclear said:


> Joy may deny it but she's a serial Santa-dater. These are pics of a couple of her exes that I found on her computer.


Poor babies! That is beautiful! Thanks for sharing those. Susannah


----------



## fanofdimensions

velvet if you ever decide you want to sit your big sexy self on my lap, please do, and just know that I will love it, no matter how long you wanna sit there! i won't mind!

-your friend in S. F. ;-)



Velvet said:


> Its fun to sit on a guy's lap, generally they can take it for a few milliseconds unless they have muscles of steel, (thus the draw to muscles of steel,lol).
> It is nice, as are piggyback rides !
> I am just a kid at heart so I guess that can be the down side of being too big for most to handle, since I have fond memories of my ex (a bodybuilder) giving me lots of fun piggyback rides about town (Montpellier, France at the time) but I was way thin so it was easypeasy.
> I think we should open an FA training camp for 'Piggyback rides for the Supêrsize'! I bet we'd have lots of SSBBWs up to be campers. I'm in!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

stormz said:


> I have a question for women. Do you like to sit in your man's lap or does it make you uncomfortable? :blush:



We like to sit in each other's lap (though not at the same time - bet M.C. Escher could have figured out how.)

At 70 y.o., I work out and bike quite a bit. I can leg press 500 lb., so bouncing Mrs Ho Ho (a mere 250 lb.), as I sit on the edge of the bed, isn't even a warm up exercise. She, too, has awesome legs from biking, and finds me even less tasking.

It's wonderful what old married folks can come up with to have a bit of fun!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:​


----------



## liz (di-va)

I think the better question is why wouldn't you? Yum.


----------



## QuantumXL

I can tell you right now, the time i was with my girlfriend, i made her more uncomfortable then she did to me (Although she did have tummy pains so that sort of explains it) But sitting in my lap, there is no discomfort at all


----------



## NYSquashee

Do I even have to bother speaking up as to how lovely it is to have a confident big woman sitting on your lap?


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow

One evening a wonderful friend and I were in a Manhattan hotel; it was raining outside. We had a big easy chair, and turned it to face the window. I sat down, and she sat on my lap, completely crushing me into the chair. We moved about a bit until we found a position comfortable for both of us (she was about 400; I'm about 175). Actually, I slid down abit so she was a little more on my stomach than just my lap. I rubbed her shoulders for a while, but eventually we both drifted off to sleep. About half an hour later, we stirred, but neither of us was in a hurry to move.

Very relaxing, and warm and cuddly, too.


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80

I like to sit on my boyfriends lap. My whole thing though, is I haven't quite gotten comfortable with sitting back. He is small (about 130) and I am about 400. He can definately take the weight with no problem. He enjoys it quite alot, and I like it too. I also love it when he crawls up in my lap and I can hold onto him for a while. Gives me the warm fuzzies


----------



## NYSquashee

He sounds like a very lucky fellow, BB80. Congrats to both of you.


----------



## Shosh

CeCe the Porky Princess! said:


> Nooooooooooooo knockertastic!!
> 
> lol



Noooooooooooooooo Maximum Bappage!!!! Shoshie


----------



## Velvet

lol Sweeeeeeeet! Work those quads while they are still safe boy! heehee
XO
V



fanofdimensions said:


> velvet if you ever decide you want to sit your big sexy self on my lap, please do, and just know that I will love it, no matter how long you wanna sit there! i won't mind!
> 
> -your friend in S. F. ;-)


----------



## ChickletsBBW

I have no problems sitting in a nice inviting lap  I have a cushy bum so I haven't had any complaints


----------



## SocialbFly

I had a gorgeous SSBBW on my lap, are ya all jealous???


----------



## Shosh

SocialbFly said:


> I had a gorgeous SSBBW on my lap, are ya all jealous???



Beautiful ladies. Very nice pic. Susannah


----------



## Jes

NYSquashee said:


> Do I even have to bother speaking up as to how lovely it is to have a confident big woman sitting on your lap?



with a nick like that, I'm guessing no...


----------



## NYSquashee

SocialbFly said:


> I had a gorgeous SSBBW on my lap, are ya all jealous???



I'd be more jealous of the chair under you which got the double whammy. ha.


----------



## mossystate

SocialbFly said:


> I had a gorgeous SSBBW on my lap, are ya all jealous???



That is a fantastic picture..*L*..made me smile.


----------



## SocialbFly

this is for one of my friends here, you know who you are, jealous???


----------



## volatile

I've had more of an urge to have a fat girl sit on me then have me sit on anyone else. You know, just to see what it feels like.

I've always wondered, is lapsitting more of a sexual thing or just a cuddling thing? Personally I don't think I would be turned on by it but I've never done it so who knows.


----------



## Jennygirl

I love doing it...I've found that most of my admirers love it too  I have a broad booty so I'm told it feels great  I just need to find a man who wants it all the time


----------



## Jennygirl

Ok wasn't he just the sweetest guy? Loved him!


----------



## liz (di-va)

SocialbFly said:


> this is for one of my friends here, you know who you are, jealous???



Either he was faking it or he was one happy FA-ed up security guy


----------



## prettysteve

Teresa said:


> I would love sitting in his lap, but there aren't many men who have a lap that could accommodate someone my size without me feeling like I was about to fall onto the floor. :batting:
> 
> Teresa



Dear Miss Teresa: You could sit on my lap. I weigh over 250 lbs.:eat2:


----------



## Teresa

prettysteve said:


> Dear Miss Teresa: You could sit on my lap. I weigh over 250 lbs.:eat2:



Sounds like fun to me!!


----------



## babyjeep21

I find myself sitting on more of my friends' laps than anything. Big girl sitting on big girl creates a nice big pillowy picture. I can't really say that I've sat on a man's lap. Straddling is definitely not a problem though.  

View attachment OnAndreasLap.jpg


View attachment OnCarlasLap.jpg


----------



## wrestlingguy

babyjeep21 said:


> I find myself sitting on more of my friends' laps than anything. Big girl sitting on big girl creates a nice big pillowy picture. I can't really say that I've sat on a man's lap. Straddling is definitely not a problem though.



Jeep, I'd be happy to loan either one of you two a lap to sit on......oh, wait, one of you already does.

Where did you two take that picture? I swear, you guys are like Lucy & Ethel.


----------



## ValentineBBW

liz (di-va) said:


> Either he was faking it or he was one happy FA-ed up security guy



I hate to ruin all of our fantasies, but I believe he was faking it or in the closet because I seen him Monday night walking by with this skinny girlfriend. Sorry ladies.


----------



## babyjeep21

wrestlingguy said:


> Jeep, I'd be happy to loan either one of you two a lap to sit on......oh, wait, one of you already does.
> 
> Where did you two take that picture? I swear, you guys are like Lucy & Ethel.



Lucy and Ethel??? Who is who!?

Those are both from Philly Bash!


----------



## SocialbFly

hey you sex goddess you, dont burst my bubble, let me live in denial...i figure that was his sister, right?? his sister, yeah...that's the ticket, lol....

how was the flight home??


----------



## ValentineBBW

SocialbFly said:


> hey you sex goddess you, dont burst my bubble, let me live in denial...i figure that was his sister, right?? his sister, yeah...that's the ticket, lol....
> 
> how was the flight home??



Hmm....I suppose they could be brother and sister---from the backwoods of Kentucky.

The flight home was miserable, almost as miserable as the 3 hour drive home from the airport. I am spent. I called in sick to work today (no judgements, I don't feel well).

How was your ride home darlin'?


----------



## SocialbFly

traveling is long and hard on us big womens....i hope you feel better, drink a bunch of water to detox from all the travel stresses, and feel better soon...hugs D.


----------



## tink977

I am 5'6 and weigh 280 pounds. I have been dating a guy that is 6'5 and weighs 340 and I would be afraid to sit on his lap and I think he would look at me like I was crazy if I tried....of course that would be because it would be so unlike me to do something like that..but still....I think I'm going to try and see how it goes


----------



## eyesofblue459

I would love to sit on my bf lap. Just need the bf....lol.


----------



## Caine

babyjeep21 said:


> I find myself sitting on more of my friends' laps than anything. Big girl sitting on big girl creates a nice big pillowy picture. I can't really say that I've sat on a man's lap. Straddling is definitely not a problem though.



oh my, you two can never get enough of one another do you? Jeepy I can understand why since she loves to feel up all he other ladies, and it looks like Carla just loves the silly girl.
Pics from you two are always fun t osee


----------



## SuperMishe

I'm not bothered by the actual sitting on his lap thing, I just hate that I tend to dwarf the guy. Maybe it's because I'm so supersized, but I always want to feel "smaller" and the picture in my mind of a woman sitting on a mans lap is one of "protection", where he envelopes you with his arms and it's all snuggly and stuff (Ok, I watch too many movies, what can I say!). But I find when I sit on a guys lap, he sorta just disappears. I even feel like this when I sit beside a guy. If he's not very tall or if his frame is generally smaller than mine, I have to turn sort of backwards to talk to him.

But overall, if a guy asks me to sit on his lap, I'm good with that!  (Sometimes they don't even ask - I'll just do it! LOL)


----------



## Dreamer

volatile said:


> I've had more of an urge to have a fat girl sit on me then have me sit on anyone else. You know, just to see what it feels like.
> 
> I've always wondered, is lapsitting more of a sexual thing or just a cuddling thing? Personally I don't think I would be turned on by it but I've never done it so who knows.



It's more of a cuddly thing, i think. I had a fat girl sit on my lap as a teenager, and I liked it, though I'm too embarrassed to asked another bbw sit on my lap though. As for my husband, I'm no bbw, but I'm no Miss Skinny niether, but he hates it when I sit on his lap, and he's larger than me >:/


----------



## PrettyKitty

I love sitting on a guy's lap. It's been a while. 
Any volunteers? 

I've also had a few men on mine.


----------



## Dravenhawk

I have a lap open -- no weight limit

I have dated a number of BBWs and they always feel awkward about sitting on my lap. I weigh between 150 lbs and 180 lbs. I have had women as big as 520 lbs sit on my lap and one woman who was 460 sit on my chest with no harm to myself. I like squash in all forms except the vegitable kind. It is hard to convince a girl who has not had a lap sit encounter that it is perfectly safe and this kind of thing brings great pleasure and satisfaction to FA's such as myself.

Dravenhawk


----------



## Blackjack

Dravenhawk said:


> I have a lap open -- no weight limit
> 
> I have dated a number of BBWs and they always feel awkward about sitting on my lap. I weigh between 150 lbs and 180 lbs. I have had women as big as 520 lbs sit on my lap and one woman who was 460 sit on my chest with no harm to myself. I like squash in all forms except the vegitable kind. It is hard to convince a girl who has not had a lap sit encounter that it is perfectly safe and this kind of thing brings great pleasure and satisfaction to FA's such as myself.
> 
> Dravenhawk



Amen, brother. It's a hell of a lot of fun.


----------



## supersoup

i finally sat on someone's lap. it wasn't the nightmare i had envisioned.

that is all.


----------



## Blackjack

supersoup said:


> i finally sat on someone's lap. it wasn't the nightmare i had envisioned.
> 
> that is all.



:batting: :batting: :batting:


----------



## supersoup

Blackjack said:


> :batting: :batting: :batting:



hahahahahahahaha

beej took the soup's lapsitting virginity.


----------



## Adrian

I have always been a fan of having my wife in my lap. Regardless of her weight, I always used my imagination to make the situation work.
My faunest memory is of my wife weight was at her 'personal best' (300+ lbs) and we were hosting a party on New Years Eve 1970. My wife got drunker than a skunk. She started jumping up and down and flopped into my lap! After the third time, I just held her there. It was easier on my knees to keep her from bouncing any longer.
Unfortunately, my wife is not the fan of sitting on my lap that I am. These good times are part of my warm memories of the past now that I have arthritis in my left knee.

Adrian


----------



## Jon Blaze

Velvet said:


> Its fun to sit on a guy's lap, generally they can take it for a few milliseconds unless they have muscles of steel, (thus the draw to muscles of steel,lol).
> It is nice, as are piggyback rides !
> I am just a kid at heart so I guess that can be the down side of being too big for most to handle, since I have fond memories of my ex (a bodybuilder) giving me lots of fun piggyback rides about town (Montpellier, France at the time) but I was way thin so it was easypeasy.
> I think we should open an FA training camp for 'Piggyback rides for the Supêrsize'! I bet we'd have lots of SSBBWs up to be campers. I'm in!



I'd do it! SIGN ME UP!


----------



## CandySmooch

Interesting eye opening topic. My husband actually has wanted me to sit on his lap several times, and I will for a short few minutes because I 1/2 sit 1/2 stand to keep my weight off of him as he's a good 100lbs or more less than me, then my legs would get tired from trying to support my own weight so I'd just hop up and tell him I'm uncomfortable. Next time he asks (rarely) I will attempt to sit fully on his lap until he tells me he's lost all sensation in his legs.


----------



## SurfDUI

Dravenhawk said:


> I like squash in all forms except the vegitable kind. It is hard to convince a girl who has not had a lap sit encounter that it is perfectly safe and this kind of thing brings great pleasure and satisfaction to FA's such as myself.
> 
> Dravenhawk



Credit for a sig dude


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0

You would be surprised at how much even a small man can hold if he's in decent shape. One of my exes weighed about 320 and me about 195 at the time and i used to bear hug her and swing her around, not to mention piggybacking! She LOVED it so much she would squeal like a little girl. So cute. As far as lapsitting, I loved that. Even tho she had some weight to her, she was very "fluffy", w/ little muscle, so her weight spread very easily. My current gf weighd 260 or so and is muscular and actually feels much heavier.


----------



## Dravenhawk

CandySmooch said:


> Interesting eye opening topic. My husband actually has wanted me to sit on his lap several times, and I will for a short few minutes because I 1/2 sit 1/2 stand to keep my weight off of him as he's a good 100lbs or more less than me, then my legs would get tired from trying to support my own weight so I'd just hop up and tell him I'm uncomfortable. Next time he asks (rarely) I will attempt to sit fully on his lap until he tells me he's lost all sensation in his legs.



I wouldnt hold back on him. Bring ALL your weight to bear down on him. The good part starts when the legs get all numb and tingly. I want my woman to bear all her weight on me. I want to feel her lean back into me so I can get the maximum effect of her big body thats the whole point of it after all. Holding back is like losing weight. Unless he says otherwise your man is enjoying you at your best when you are giving to him all the woman you are.

Dravenhawk


----------



## _broshe_

Just a side note, be choosy where you sit.

for example, me, a 200 lb guy (at the time) and my ex girlfriend ( probably 200) on a ill fated wooden chair. poor rocking chair...


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Yeah, sometimes. It doesn't really make me uncomfortable either, can be very cozy, especially around winter time. More often though I prefer to sit beside my spouse, snuggle up like that.


----------



## hugebttlower

So far i have not had a BBW or especially a SSBBW who sit on my lap. i am thin and selender one (145 lb) but i am really wondering that live lapsitting event with BBW or Especiallay with SSBBW and want it very much.
i read all of messages of lapsitting forum. such a beautiful experiences are in messages. thank you to all for sharings.
On the other hand why is the lapsitting part so Quietttttttttttttt?
have a great day to all
best wishes


----------



## indy500tchr

I've never sat on my BF's lap. He doesn't have much of a lap though. I don't mind. I've found lapsitting uncomfy unless it's another fat chick. Then it's just like sitting on a squishy couch


----------



## hugebttlower

I would like to be your bf INDY500TCHR.


----------



## rocky112

this is really lovely .. does any one have any updated pics 4 his lapsitting


----------



## superodalisque

i love sitting on my guy's lap, especially in his huge leather chair he has so i don't feel the knees of doom.


----------



## ladle

LAP FOR HIRE
Space to let on lap. All successful applicants with have an abundance of cushioning prior to said sitting.
Apply within.
No Written correspondence will be entered into.
Judges decision is final.


----------



## Trinkan

Well i love it and have never felt that shes too heavy too sit on my lap..


----------



## Lovelyone

*giggles* I can't seem to find a volunteer. Then again..Imake them sign a waiver declaring me free of an liability if they lose use of their limbs and such.


----------



## Lovelyone

rocky112 said:


> this is really lovely .. does any one have any updated pics 4 his lapsitting


 You first, pretty boy.


----------



## SocialbFly

missaf said:


> I never turn down an invitation to sit on a fat woman's lap :wubu:





hahaha, and don't i know it  

View attachment mejes.jpg


----------



## kayrae

I'm generally very uncomfortable sitting on any man's lap. I might sit on a chair and have my legs on his lap, but that's about it. I'm just self-conscious.


----------



## rocky112

Lovelyone said:


> You first, pretty boy.



:eat2::eat2: anytime


----------



## AshleyEileen

kayrae said:


> I'm generally very uncomfortable sitting on any man's lap. I might sit on a chair and have my legs on his lap, but that's about it. I'm just self-conscious.




I'm the same way.


----------



## Fascinita

Lap-sitting = fun.


----------



## exile in thighville

i'm 140 lbs or so and not in shape at all and i can hold 400 lbs or so and still feel my legs if the pounds in question aren't right on my knees. positioning is everything.


----------



## Cors

exile in thighville said:


> i'm 140 lbs or so and not in shape at all and i can hold 400 lbs or so and still feel my legs if the pounds in question aren't right on my knees. positioning is everything.



I'm jealous!


----------



## Weeze

I love it (yay for a GOOD thread revival!)
I like how it can take on so many different meanings. 
like, it can be sexy or comforting or fun and friendly.... Good stuff


----------



## exile in thighville

Cors said:


> I'm jealous!



you'd be amazed the feats of strength you can perform when you're aroused. immediately afterward they gain 500 lbs.


----------



## stormz

TheIceManVer2.0 said:


> You would be surprised at how much even a small man can hold if he's in decent shape. One of my exes weighed about 320 and me about 195 at the time and i used to bear hug her and swing her around, not to mention piggybacking! She LOVED it so much she would squeal like a little girl. So cute. As far as lapsitting, I loved that. Even tho she had some weight to her, she was very "fluffy", w/ little muscle, so her weight spread very easily. My current gf weighd 260 or so and is muscular and actually feels much heavier.



I know what you mean. I like lapsitting too. I had a g/f that was 6'3'', very muscular and was about 350 . She was a little nervous about sitting on my lap at first but later she loved it. She felt much heavier than one of my ex's who was "fluffy" w/ little muscle.


----------



## succubus_dxb

yep, I keen practising, just need a lap to sit on now. lol


----------



## sugarmoore

i love sitting on a mans lap!


----------



## rachael

Until recently, the only lap I have ever sat in was my parents when I was very young. Any other guy I have dated would freak out any time they even THOUGHT I was getting even near their lap. So I had never really tried that, or being on top while having sex. 
That changed with the guy I am seeing now who really enjoys my size. He enjoys my weight too so I have been on top and I really enjoy it. I also enjoy him putting his full weight on me.


----------



## Lani

I love sitting on laps... and i dont mind having people sit on my lap either..


----------



## Adrian

My wife was never comfortable with sitting on my lap, even though I demonstrated I had enough strength in my lower legs to "bounce" her while she sat in my lap! She never complained that my legs were boney or anything, she just did not want to do it.
The one time she did was when she was drunk on New Years Eve (12/31/71) and flopped down onto my lap. She weighed 310-lbs at that time. I was 27yo at that time.
While she only weighs 245-lbs now, I could pick her up off the floor until late 2007!


----------



## bbw_and_proud

Adrian said:


> My wife was never comfortable with sitting on my lap, even though I demonstrated I had enough strength in my lower legs to "bounce" her while she sat in my lap! She never complained that my legs were boney or anything, she just did not want to do it.
> The one time she did was when she was drunk on New Years Eve (12/31/71) and flopped down onto my lap. She weighed 310-lbs at that time. I was 27yo at that time.
> While she only weighs 245-lbs now, I could pick her up off the floor until late 2007!



I'm over 300 lbs. and one of my biggest turn-ons is to be "bounced" - whether sitting on a lap in a chair or on a "lap" during sex. I have ALWAYS outweighed my partners by a long-shot! It's a huge, huge turn-on!


----------



## Lani

show her your strengths .... omg i remember being flip over in different positions during a very hot night.... and i even told him damn baby... he said it was hot changing up positions....lol


----------



## ecortez766

bbw_and_proud said:


> I'm over 300 lbs. and one of my biggest turn-ons is to be "bounced" - whether sitting on a lap in a chair or on a "lap" during sex. I have ALWAYS outweighed my partners by a long-shot! It's a huge, huge turn-on!


I would love to have you sitting on my lap while I bounce you with my hands wrapped around you squeasing you oh so tightly.


----------



## bigirlover

bbw_and_proud said:


> I'm over 300 lbs. and one of my biggest turn-ons is to be "bounced" - whether sitting on a lap in a chair or on a "lap" during sex. I have ALWAYS outweighed my partners by a long-shot! It's a huge, huge turn-on!



Yep, that would be fun!


----------



## Weeze

bbw_and_proud said:


> I'm over 300 lbs. and one of my biggest turn-ons is to be "bounced" - whether sitting on a lap in a chair or on a "lap" during sex. I have ALWAYS outweighed my partners by a long-shot! It's a huge, huge turn-on!



Bouncing, eh?

That sounds.... incredibly fun 

I am officially taking Bouncer applications.


----------



## circeenoir

I used to love to sit on my guys' lap.....I need a man so I can enjoy that again


----------



## fanofdimensions

velvet you can sit on my lap anytime you wish, I'm not a bodybuilder (just average) but I can take more than a few seconds of you or any bbw...it feels so great because like with anything involving bbw/ssbbw I get to feel how sexy a bbw looks....sounds weird but it is true!



Velvet said:


> Its fun to sit on a guy's lap, generally they can take it for a few milliseconds unless they have muscles of steel, (thus the draw to muscles of steel,lol).
> It is nice, as are piggyback rides !
> I am just a kid at heart so I guess that can be the down side of being too big for most to handle, since I have fond memories of my ex (a bodybuilder) giving me lots of fun piggyback rides about town (Montpellier, France at the time) but I was way thin so it was easypeasy.
> I think we should open an FA training camp for 'Piggyback rides for the Supêrsize'! I bet we'd have lots of SSBBWs up to be campers. I'm in!


----------



## Lani

I am 340lb woman who runs in the solid muscle fatty....i remember on a snowy nite trying to help my best friends friend put his 4wheeler back on his truck drunk....lol he tried riding it in on a woodpile hill um half on half off my skinny 105 best friend... and i um lifted it up as he gunned it in park.. he nearly flew off the hood... he was damn thats like 1000 lb ..lol we was drunk i lifted she steadied it so i could catch my breathe i know 
CRAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZY ASS HAWAIIAN ... 

ive had 2 people sit on my knees...my bradda andy 325 and sister 350 she was jelloing fluffy... her pic on my myspace wearing my green blouse which she kept both..lol


----------



## cinnamitch

Lani said:


> I am 340lb woman who runs in the solid muscle fatty....i remember on a snowy nite trying to help my best friends friend put his 4wheeler back on his truck drunk....lol he tried riding it in on a woodpile hill um half on half off my skinny 105 best friend... and i um lifted it up as he gunned it in park.. he nearly flew off the hood... he was damn thats like 1000 lb ..lol we was drunk i lifted she steadied it so i could catch my breathe i know
> CRAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZY ASS HAWAIIAN ...
> 
> ive had 2 people sit on my knees...my bradda andy 325 and sister 350 she was jelloing fluffy... her pic on my myspace wearing my green blouse which she kept both..lol




My friends you have just been given a small sampling of "yogi-speak". It tends to get more Hawaiian when she gets more comfortable. Do not ever make her mad because you will have no idea what she is saying but you will know it is in your best interest to run , fast fast fast. 

Lova ya Yogi:kiss2:


----------



## Lani

Aiyah shouldn't scare them so early yet...I can't help it... remember how long i had to learn to slow down my talking now i sound out every syllable..lol but i can help trying to type what my mind telling me since it hasnt slowed down at all...=p


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

Dravenhawk said:


> I have dated a number of BBWs and they always feel awkward about sitting on my lap.... It is hard to convince a girl who has not had a lap sit encounter that it is perfectly safe and this kind of thing brings great pleasure and satisfaction to FA's such as myself.
> Dravenhawk


I would be one of those girls, but dims has been very helpful.



TheIceManVer2.0 said:


> You would be surprised at how much even a small man can hold if he's in decent shape. One of my exes weighed about 320 and me about 195 at the time and i used to bear hug her and swing her around, not to mention piggybacking! She LOVED it so much she would squeal like a little girl.


That's like a dream, for a guy to be strong enough to pick up a bbw. I would squeal too.



kayrae said:


> I'm generally very uncomfortable sitting on any man's lap. I might sit on a chair and have my legs on his lap, but that's about it. I'm just self-conscious.



I'm normally around skinny people so I'm always careful not to crush them. I'm always driving or getting the front seat so I don't have to squish into the back sit with other people. Never really been around a Fa before. 

I'm kinda self conscious and the one time I sat on my friends lap i got a little uncomfortable because I felt worried about inflicting pain on the guy. On the other hand I'm use to people sitting on my lap and I give people piggyback all the time.

The idea of lap sitting is more of a cuddling thing for me and I haven't been that cozy with someone. It would make me feel exposed, but I think it would be sweet.


----------



## supersoup

let's do this boys.

i'm a fan.


----------



## viracocha

URTalking2Jenn said:


> The idea of lap sitting is more of a cuddling thing for me and I haven't been that cozy with someone. It would make me feel exposed, but I think it would be sweet.



I wholeheartedly agree. I can't help but hug when lapsitting, regardless of me being the sittee or sitter. 

It's like a different form of spooning. And you know what they say about spooning: spooning leads to forking and forking leads to spooning.


----------



## Trudy

I LOVE sitting on my mans lap.. He is smaller than i am. I use to always hold my weight off of him hoping not to hurt him. Then i found out he loves my weight on him, he likes the pressure and the softness. Im bigger now then i was when we first met and he still grabs me when i walk by and pulls me on his lap.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

supersoup said:


> let's do this boys. i'm a fan.



I'm so with you Soup!! Let's put out an ad!



> Do you long to hold mounds of fresh, warm rolls in your arms?
> 
> Would you jump at a chance to play Santa at a plus-sized store (even if its not the holidays) just for the potential lap action?
> 
> Is that land space on top of your thighs when you sit simply craving for an occupation of the fat kind?
> 
> You may be suffering from ELS (Empty Lap Syndrome) and Im raiv-ing to tell you that there are souper remedies!



 _hee-hee!_!


----------



## ecortez766

OneWickedAngel said:


> I'm so with you Soup!! Let's put out an ad!Quote:
> Do you long to hold mounds of fresh, warm rolls in your arms?
> 
> Would you jump at a chance to play Santa at a plus-sized store (even if its not the holidays) just for the potential lap action?
> 
> Is that land space on top of your thighs when you sit simply craving for an occupation of the fat kind?
> 
> You may be suffering from ELS (Empty Lap Syndrome) and Im raiv-ing to tell you that there are souper remedies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _hee-hee!_!



Where Could I fill out an application?


----------



## disconnectedsmile

rachael said:


> Until recently, the only lap I have ever sat in was my parents when I was very young. Any other guy I have dated would freak out any time they even THOUGHT I was getting even near their lap. So I had never really tried that, or being on top while having sex.
> That changed with the guy I am seeing now who really enjoys my size. He enjoys my weight too so I have been on top and I really enjoy it. I also enjoy him putting his full weight on me.


does he have very much weight? 
; )


----------



## rachael

disconnectedsmile said:


> does he have very much weight?
> ; )



no i think he's about 145 pounds or so, but he is stronger than he thinks he is.


----------



## kittencat

sitting on a mans lap is one of the most awesome things ever!!!!!!! <3


----------



## TygerKitty

Awh it's only like the sweetest thing EVER! I wish I had a man! I get really shy and nervous when a guy lets me or wants me to sit on his lap but you all have helped to dispell the fear of squashing him too much! YAY! I'm so glad, cuddling is amazing and that's one heckuva fantastic way to start!


----------



## Russ2d

> Do you long to hold mounds of fresh, warm rolls in your arms?
> 
> Would you jump at a chance to play Santa at a plus-sized store (even if it’s not the holidays) just for the potential lap action?
> 
> Is that land space on top of your thighs when you sit simply craving for an occupation of the fat kind?
> 
> You may be suffering from ELS (Empty Lap Syndrome) and I’m raiv-ing to tell you that there are souper remedies!




Awesome! I have ELS and need constant therapy!! My lap is always ready for attention of the fat kind! I've had 5-600lb women use me as their personal chair and god I soooo loved it. If there was a lapsit and body-squash club for FAs I'd never leave it.


----------



## protuberance

I like lap sitting, but it gives me an erection and if we're in public, that's not good.


----------



## sweet&fat

URTalking2Jenn said:


> I would be one of those girls, but dims has been very helpful.
> I'm normally around skinny people so I'm always careful not to crush them. I'm always driving or getting the front seat so I don't have to squish into the back sit with other people. Never really been around a Fa before.
> 
> I'm kinda self conscious and the one time I sat on my friends lap i got a little uncomfortable because I felt worried about inflicting pain on the guy. On the other hand I'm use to people sitting on my lap and I give people piggyback all the time.
> 
> The idea of lap sitting is more of a cuddling thing for me and I haven't been that cozy with someone. It would make me feel exposed, but I think it would be sweet.



I used to feel the same way, but trust me, when you know the guy loves the feeling of your weight on his lap, there's no better place on earth to be! :wubu:


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

sweet&fat said:


> I used to feel the same way, but trust me, when you know the guy loves the feeling of your weight on his lap, there's no better place on earth to be! :wubu:



I can see that and it just makes me want a Fa even more.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

I 'd like to put my two cents in. I'd love to have a lady sit on my lap.  I've had people sit on my lap before, doesn't hurt at all !


----------



## natasfan

HugKiss said:


> I love lap sitting!
> 
> Don't mind having my lap sat on either.
> 
> HugKiss :kiss2:



i think that man is enjoing that round belly
nice pic


----------



## Trinkan

My new GF had never tried lapsitting before and was worried to hurt me with her weight (she is around 300) so i had to hold her down for i while so she felt safe sitting down fullweight but now she cant get enough of the feeling:smitten: 
The next thing is for her to become comfterbly being carried


----------



## blackghost75

I love when a love lady sits in my lap. Not only do I love it ,but its also a turn on!!  For some odd reason I've always love the feel of the weight of the woman on me


----------



## runningman

blackghost75 said:


> I love when a love lady sits in my lap. Not only do I love it ,but its also a turn on!!  For some odd reason I've always love the feel of the weight of the woman on me



Nothing odd about loving that. Just take a look around here on DIMs or elsewhere online and you'll see lots of others who like the same as you.


----------



## op user

Trinkan;


Nice to hear about your lady being confortably with the lapsitting. Let us know how you go with the carrying thing. I understand a lot of ladies are more sensitve about it than lapsitting.


----------



## GregW

Lapsitting rocks! I've been squisted by women who weighed more than 3 times my weight (I'm about 145 lbs.) and I'm a better person for it!


----------



## GutsGirl

Well, I'm not really that big, but I do remember that the first time my guy scooped me up and plopped me on his lap was quite a shock for me. I kind of wobbled unsteadily on his thighs at first, terrified of squishing his balls as if they were grapes. I asked if he was comfortable and if I wasn't squashing anything... erm, _delicate_. He said he was perfectly comfortable (and _how!_), so I relaxed and started to enjoy it.

Being picked up by him was even more of a shock, but after I got over the fear of either being dropped or causing him to fall backwards, I enjoyed it. There's something comforting and even slightly dominating about being whisked into one's boyfriend's lap and arms on a whim, so I like it, even though we haven't done it very much. :wubu: I always loved being held and hugged on my mother's lap as a small child, and with a boyfriend it is just as nice... though a different sort of nice, to be sure.


----------



## exile in thighville

protuberance said:


> I like lap sitting, but it gives me an erection and if we're in public, that's not good.



i think you've got it covered so to speak


----------



## Adrian

Trinkan said:


> My new GF had never tried lapsitting before and was worried to hurt me with her weight (she is around 300) so i had to hold her down for i while so she felt safe sitting down fullweight but now she cant get enough of the feeling:smitten:
> The next thing is for her to become comfterbly being carried


Best of luck to you, Trinkan. 
Back in 1971, New Years Eve, my wife got drunk and bounced in my lap. Something she would not do if she wasn't drunk.
My wife has always been reluctant to sit in my lap. The only time I have picked her up was when a neighbor came to our house trying to give away some kittens! My wife weighed around 270-lbs. I heard what was going on, I came up behind my wife, wrapped my arms around her waist, picked her up, turned away from the door, said goodbye, put my wife down with my arms still around her using my foot to push the door closed, walking about seven feet, went down one step into the living room, to place her down. She laughed because she knew I was just insuring we would not be getting any kittens.

I am envious of my son who had a bride who allowed him to pick her up. 

View attachment 0-Jackie&Adrian.jpg


View attachment 0-Engagmt_LiftingAna.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Adrian said:


> Best of luck to you, Trinkan.
> Back in 1971, New Years Eve, my wife got drunk and bounced in my lap. Something she would not do if she wasn't drunk.
> My wife has always been reluctant to sit in my lap. The only time I have picked her up was when a neighbor came to our house trying to give away some kittens! My wife weighed around 270-lbs. I heard what was going on, I came up behind my wife, wrapped my arms around her waist, picked her up, turned away from the door, said goodbye, put my wife down with my arms still around her using my foot to push the door closed, walking about seven feet, went down one step into the living room, to place her down. She laughed because she knew I was just insuring we would not be getting any kittens.
> 
> I am envious of my son who had a bride who allowed him to pick her up.



Aaw! Great photos Adrian! Lucky, Lucky women (and men who love them) !


----------



## Teresa

Great pics and wonderful post!

Gotta love a man strong enough to hold a fullsized woman. Standing OR sitting.

Teresa
*sighing with envy*


----------



## Adrian

Thank you ladies, I appreciate your comments. -Adrian


----------



## step on me

Lap sitting is fantastic, i love it when a big sexy heavy woman, sits on my lap, but love it more, when she want s to step an stand full weight on my stomach. I say, the heavier, the better on my stomach, step on me, any takers?
step on me.


----------



## Teresa

step on me said:


> Lap sitting is fantastic, i love it when a big sexy heavy woman, sits on my lap, but love it more, when she want s to step an stand full weight on my stomach. I say, the heavier, the better on my stomach, step on me, any takers?
> step on me.



Two things come to mind... First: balancing on your stomach would be very difficult, of course that could be fixed by having something for her to hold onto. Second: I would think internal injury would be a concern with so much weight in such a small area. 

I've never worried that sitting on a mans lap would injure him because not all of my weight would be on him and what is would be spread out. My hesitation comes from feeling like I"m going to fall off. When you have a very large bottom there ARE challenges.  

Teresa


----------



## Russ2d

When I have a woman on my lap or anywhere else I want and have (many times) all of her weight on me... I've done a lot of squashing (squashee) with many others and I've never seen any guy get injured. As far as trampling goes there are a lot of men who are into it and by some pretty large women as seen on some of the internet sites.

I love it, I sometimes think I was born to have fat women sit on me Being layed on is great too (especially by the big belly girls :wubu


----------



## Weeze

protuberance said:


> I like lap sitting, but it gives me an erection and if we're in public, that's not good.



See. 
I was the asshole girlfriend who enjoyed doing this to her guy on purpose.


----------



## CCC

protuberance said:


> I like lap sitting, but it gives me an erection and if we're in public, that's not good.



I was thinking of buying a cup for the NJ bash. Still weighing the pros and cons.


----------



## stardust77722

this may sound silly but I use to be uncomfortable about sitting on my mans lap but he was a smaller guy then and I was afraid I was going to heart him or brake one of his bones or something but iam very comfortable to sit on his lap now


----------



## Skinny6ft4

i'm 6'3.5" and 90 lbs... SUPER narrow frame with a small build. my legs are long... but extremely wiry. still, as long as i'm on a seat or couch, sitting way back so there is support underneath my thighs to my knees... i can take a bbw on my lap (the biggest was 240 lbs), and think it's a lot of fun! 

of course, i'm so narrow, i do tend to disappear from sight underneath them.


----------



## zsa

I haven't seen my lap in years, but I do sit my daughter on my belly.


----------



## Skinny6ft4

zsa said:


> I haven't seen my lap in years, but I do sit my daughter on my belly.



LOL a big belly can make for an awesome place to sit.


----------



## natasfan

zsa said:


> I haven't seen my lap in years, but I do sit my daughter on my belly.



may i sleep there?
eheheh
may i take a nap?


----------



## tinytoddy

furious styles said:


> none of us mind. the FA that complains when his girl sits in his lap needs to
> 
> a) have his fat admirer card suspended, if not revoked
> 
> b) write in to charles atlas and stop being such a wimp



I sent in for this program when I was younger. Found out that I don't like lifting weights!!


----------



## pinkylou

My ex didnt like me sitting on his lap as he had a dodgy knee, but we used to move the sofas back for a bit of wrestle mania now and then hehe


----------



## SexybbwChanel

Like most of you, I was always afraid of hurting the guy if I sat on his lap, so I never really tried until my recent guy. He pulls me on his lap and even though I still don't put all my weight down on him I do enjoy it a lot more than I did. He likes it a lot and even tried to bounce me. He wants me to walk on his back when he gets a stiff back and I am way too scared to do that. Now he was laying on his stomach on the sofa and I went and sat on his butt and bounced up and down and he didn't mind. I wish I was braver though. I weigh 350+ and he is @140-145.


----------



## CastingPearls

I think I've only had two men in my life who wanted me to sit on their laps or lean on them. I knew both of them before I knew anything about BBWs or FAs and when they wanted me to sit or lean on them I was confused and thought they didn't know better and I didn't want to hurt them. One was a boyfriend who often asked me to sit on his lap (and I did, gingerly) and another was a lover who would pull me towards him and press my full weight against him. Each time I enjoyed it and honestly wished I could do it a lot more. I still do. 

By the time I realized that there were a lot of men who enjoyed it, I was married to a man who was turned off by it.


----------



## Bettie Bomb

i don't have a boyfriend right now... 
but I used to have a guy friend that loved for me to sit on his lap... the last time he visited I bounced and bounced on his lap... it was oohhhh so fun. (and i don't mean that in a sexual way)... well... not on my part.. he may have gotten some enjoyment from it.


----------



## littlefairywren

I love feeling snug in someones lap, but not just anyones!


----------



## ssbbwlover2

littlefairywren said:


> I love feeling snug in someones lap, but not just anyones!



Yes, it is nice to feel snnuggly in a loved one's lap. I do prefer to have a larger woman in my lap but also don't mind sitting in her lap either.


----------



## bigjayne66

ssbbwlover2 said:


> Yes, it is nice to feel snnuggly in a loved one's lap. I do prefer to have a larger woman in my lap but also don't mind sitting in her lap either.


 
My BF can't sit in my lap.because I don't have one at all


----------



## ssbbwlover2

bigjayne66 said:


> My BF can't sit in my lap.because I don't have one at all



I am sure he can make room to sit somewhere with you if you would allow.


----------



## rocky112

> i don't have a boyfriend right now...
> but I used to have a guy friend that loved for me to sit on his lap... the last time he visited I bounced and bounced on his lap... it was oohhhh so fun. (and i don't mean that in a sexual way)... well... not on my part.. he may have gotten some enjoyment from it.




can I try ^_^


----------



## bigjayne66

ssbbwlover2 said:


> I am sure he can make room to sit somewhere with you if you would allow.


No if he complains I will sit on him andd crush him
I'm 250lbs heavier than he is...


----------



## sammieSC2

I've had boyfriends who liked me to do it, but it was never comfortable for me!

hugs,
sammie

I'm a twit! Follow me on twitter...www.twitter.com/sammieSC2


----------



## ssbbwlover2

bigjayne66 said:


> No if he complains I will sit on him andd crush him
> I'm 250lbs heavier than he is...



To some FAs that would be heavenly.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

furious styles said:


> none of us mind. the FA that complains when his girl sits in his lap needs to
> 
> a) have his fat admirer card suspended, if not revoked
> 
> b) write in to charles atlas and stop being such a wimp




Charles Atlas,a classic.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Jon Blaze said:


> I've never had the glory of having a bbw in my lap (Or any woman for the purpose of non-platonic expression of love  ), but it sounds pretty dang good right now. :wubu:
> 
> I think if I can squat twice my weight, I don't think an ssbbw will be too much for me to handle. Most of my bodyweight is in my leg area anyway.




i have had the good glory of a bbw sitting on my lap and i loved every minute of it.it is a feeling that can not be expressed with words,a perfectly great feeling.


----------



## Jon Blaze

HeavyDuty24 said:


> i have had the good glory of a bbw sitting on my lap and i loved every minute of it.it is a feeling that can not be expressed with words,a perfectly great feeling.



LOL Old thread...
It's always been a fun experience. I've been up to 400ish now?


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Jon Blaze said:


> LOL Old thread...
> It's always been a fun experience. I've been up to 400ish now?




lol haha oldie but goodie man oldie but goodie. i hope another BBW sits on my lap someday.LOL and Kenshiro and Fist Of The North Star own man.


----------



## BBW_Curious1

I sit in my husband's lap all the time, BUT I never immediately put my full weight on him (he only weighs 180 at his heaviest, and I outweigh him by about 100 lbs) but he insists that it's okay and always says "I'm stronger than I look" Gotta love him  I think he's secretly an FA though he doesn't SAY it (he comes from a very anti-lovey dovey family) the things he DOES suggests it...


----------



## HeavyDuty24

BBW_Curious1 said:


> I sit in my husband's lap all the time, BUT I never immediately put my full weight on him (he only weighs 180 at his heaviest, and I outweigh him by about 100 lbs) but he insists that it's okay and always says "I'm stronger than I look" Gotta love him  I think he's secretly an FA though he doesn't SAY it (he comes from a very anti-lovey dovey family) the things he DOES suggests it...




what a lucky man. i am pretty strong so i can take a BBW on my lap very easily.


----------



## BBW_Curious1

I've always thought i was the lucky one... Thanks for the perspective!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

BBW_Curious1 said:


> I've always thought i was the lucky one... Thanks for the perspective!




HAHA much welcome! guess both you guys are lucky and that's ok.


----------



## MACKMANRON

stormz said:


> I have a question for women. Do you like to sit in your man's lap or does it make you uncomfortable? :blush:



yeah my ex would always sit my lap all the time i did not have to ask she would come sit on me i am 5'7" 180 she was 450 5'10" huge legs hips and booty she had a recliner chair and we would lay back in the chair and she would fall asleep because it was comfortable.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

MACKMANRON said:


> yeah my ex would always sit my lap all the time i did not have to ask she would come sit on me i am 5'7" 180 she was 450 5'10" huge legs hips and booty she had a recliner chair and we would lay back in the chair and she would fall asleep because it was comfortable.




bet you miss that,i know i would.


----------



## BCBeccabae

I'm generally the one who's like 'come sit in my lap', hahaha.
To boyfriends, friends, family.
I give my sister who's like 5'10" (I'm 5'7") and I'd say about 160 pounds piggyback rides alllllll the time. Also, that thing where you cradle the person in your arms and carry them around like a baby, haha.
I think it's super entertaining.
She also sits in my lap constantly and my ex who was way heavier than she was did, too.
I just like physical touch. :3

I like sitting in laps, too, I just generally do that thing where you try and shift your weight off onto your feet, so after awhile it gets uncomfortable.
If I know I'm not going to break him in half/hurt him though, then I'm fine with just treating him like a less cushioned chair. ^.^


----------



## HeavyDuty24

BCBeccabae said:


> I'm generally the one who's like 'come sit in my lap', hahaha.
> To boyfriends, friends, family.
> I give my sister who's like 5'10" (I'm 5'7") and I'd say about 160 pounds piggyback rides alllllll the time. Also, that thing where you cradle the person in your arms and carry them around like a baby, haha.
> I think it's super entertaining.
> She also sits in my lap constantly and my ex who was way heavier than she was did, too.
> I just like physical touch. :3
> 
> I like sitting in laps, too, I just generally do that thing where you try and shift your weight off onto your feet, so after awhile it gets uncomfortable.
> If I know I'm not going to break him in half/hurt him though, then I'm fine with just treating him like a less cushioned chair. ^.^




that um,sounds wonderful.whoever gets to have you in there lap is extremely lucky.:wubu:


----------



## lalatx

All through high school me and a guy friend used to sit on each others laps at parties and at the lake/river. We were really close and I never had a 2nd thought about it. I have sat on several guys laps through out the years. The way I figure it is if someone asks you to do it they can take it and know what they are getting into (and will enjoy it).


----------



## The Orange Mage

It doesn't matter how thin/tiny/breakable someone looks...if they're an FA, the were MADE for these kinds of things!


----------



## ThinkingFA

Though she didn't do it often, i loved it when my formerly fat wife used to sit in my lap. She was around 300, with me being around 200, and for some reason she used to feel self-conscious about it, too. For those of you who do, set your mind at ease.

I won't speak for every FA; I'll just tell you that moment is filled with intense pleasure. I was never into crushing, but I did get caught up in the feeling of her weight on me. I'm not into dom/sub, either, but I did enjoy the idea that she could be in complete control of that moment if she had wanted to. I was happy to yield.

All of her curves and rolls would also be shaped a different way than when she stood or laid down. It was fun to explore the difference in her body. Your FA likely has the same experience. Just let yourself go and do it. Then talk about it. He won't able to stop thinking about it for days after.


----------



## orin

I used to date a girl around 265 ... i loved when she sat on my lap .... but if we were alone .. it would end up with her sitting on something else .. just feeling all that mass on me drove me insane


----------



## fluffyandcute

I never used to like sitting in a guys laps. Now I don't mind at all, I think my guy likes it


----------



## HeavyDuty24

fluffyandcute said:


> I never used to like sitting in a guys laps. Now I don't mind at all, I think my guy likes it




haha and that he should,all guys should anyway.


----------



## fluffyandcute

HeavyDuty24 said:


> haha and that he should,all guys should anyway.



Your very sweet!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

fluffyandcute said:


> Your very sweet!!



ha thanks,im just being honest,that is how it should be.


----------



## AmazingAmy

I enjoy lapsitting. 

It's amazing just how much my arse spreads out to distribute the weight! I may have been on his lap but his belly got a good handful too, as it were!

I can get a bit mean while doing it however... bouncing to 'get comfy' my foot.


----------



## stephbreezy

The guy that I'm hanging out with likes bbw. Sometimes I just wanna like get on top and sit on him (like facing each other) but idk how he feels about that. Sometimes it seems when we are messing around on the couch hes pulling me atop him, but I start getting weirded out because the couch isnt wide (I have one of them L couches, hehe) If we were on the floor I wouldnt mind, but he manages to do it in the most awkward places. 

I dont know if things will change though, he isnt really affectionate with me


----------



## AmazingAmy

stephbreezy said:


> The guy that I'm hanging out with likes bbw. Sometimes I just wanna like get on top and sit on him (like facing each other) but idk how he feels about that. Sometimes it seems when we are messing around on the couch hes pulling me atop him, but I start getting weirded out because the couch isnt wide (I have one of them L couches, hehe) If we were on the floor I wouldnt mind, but _he manages to do it in the most awkward places_.
> 
> I dont know if things will change though, he isnt really affectionate with me



LOL, this happens to me too.  I sit down/get pulled down, finding I'm at an awkward angle, and feel as unsexy as hell trying to bounce/wriggle into position, more often than not elbowing whoever it is the face. I am grace personified, clearly.

And it sucks he's on and off with his affection for you! Hate mixed messages. *Hugs*


----------



## paintsplotch

im with you ladies....

when im with a FA i love to sit on a guys lap... i get all warm and tinglie just thinkin bout it .... giggles

but if its a guy i dont know well enough.. and he pulls me onto his lap... or asks me to sit on his lap... i mentally (inwardly) freak out and i end up sitting in such a way to avoid putting virtually any of my weight on him.


----------



## stephbreezy

AmazingAmy said:


> LOL, this happens to me too.  I sit down/get pulled down, finding I'm at an awkward angle, and feel as unsexy as hell trying to bounce/wriggle into position, more often than not elbowing whoever it is the face. I am grace personified, clearly.
> 
> And it sucks he's on and off with his affection for you! Hate mixed messages. *Hugs*



Thanks  He's not an "FA" he says hes a chubby lover. Some days I like being my size with him and others I dont : ( 
We've been hanging out for months and sometimes the things he tells me makes me sad : ( Like nothing about my weight, but he tends to sometimes put his foot in his mouth. When Im with other guys its easier, but with this one its sometimes weird. He seems too stuck up... other guys its soooo easy because theyre soo open and let me do things. UGH I'm doomed!


----------



## rocky112

:eat2::eat2:


----------



## chubbyhoney

I love lapsitting, especially when I hear a small groan or little intake of breath when I sit down and he realises just how heavy I am. 

I like to sit face to face so that his face is in my cleavage, bellies pressed together and for breast smothering. I also love when I'm sitting facing away and his arms won't quite reach all the way around me - so he has to be satisfied just squeezing and stroking my sides, until I decide to move and allow him to touch the heaviest and softest part of my belly. I like to tease! :kiss2:


----------



## s!gma

Yes, I love it.

There is something about feeling that weight that is amazing. It's like that comfy warm bed feeling or tingle you sometimes get but so much better.

Scientists I can neither quote nor cite say Men crave Cuddling more than women. I think this is kind of like that.


I feel a little odd asking a lady to not hold back and really lay the weight on. It really does feel good though, and there can be problems or dangers but communication is the key.


----------



## DanKiiDoLL

I think sitting on a guys lap is cute. And by now I've come to realize that I'm not gonna hurt anyone lol The only thing is I won't sit on a big guys lap, its far too uncomfortable for me, the tall skinny/muscular guys seem to work best as chairs lol


----------



## JohnWylde

Yes Big jayne - I do like that thought.
Wouldn't it be great if you could just sit on and crush anyone who upset you!!
Especially anyone who had the cheek to complain!

John
xx




bigjayne66 said:


> No if he complains I will sit on him andd crush him
> I'm 250lbs heavier than he is...


----------



## CorinaJade

My guy is the same size as me, both in weight and in height, he has a small advantage in both, but we're pretty much the same. I don't think i'd ever feel comfortable sitting on his lap. I think i still mentally treat peoples laps like plastic lawn chairs. Gingerly and with constant fear that i'm going to break it and topple backwards. :blush: Even when i was with my ex who had a considerable weight advantage over me and was half a foot taller, i still felt awkward with the idea.


----------



## indy500tchr

My boyfriend always tells me that if I am not sitting on his lap then I am not sitting close enough to him. That makes me smile


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover

chubbyhoney said:


> I love lapsitting, especially when I hear a small groan or little intake of breath when I sit down and he realises just how heavy I am.
> 
> I like to sit face to face so that his face is in my cleavage, bellies pressed together and for breast smothering. I also love when I'm sitting facing away and his arms won't quite reach all the way around me - so he has to be satisfied just squeezing and stroking my sides, until I decide to move and allow him to touch the heaviest and softest part of my belly. I like to tease! :kiss2:



This. Sounds. So. Hot.

I never knew there was thread like this on the main Dimensions Board; I thought it would be under one of the other ones, also didn't realise how long it had been going on for!

My ex didn't want to sit on my lap which sucks but I definitely would love to be sat on my a big girl, maybe even squashed...

I think I would be more inclined to pull the girl I'm with on top of me like some of the recent female posters mentioned their bf's doing to them.

Matt.


----------



## mscurvalicious

This thread is amazzzing!! 

So good to know! I remember one time a few years ago after a few too many beers with a male friend, we decided to get some headshots done, so we squished in to the booth that was made for one and were making all the usual ridiculous faces and for the last two shots, he sat down on that goddam tiny little stool and gently tried to guide me down so that I was sitting on his lap and I remember it so vividly - I was so scared of squashing his bits that I tried to almost hover over his lap, putting all my weight onto my thighs, virtually in a squat and I kid you not, the last two photos are so SO funny because my face is all contorted up as though i'd just eaten something that really didn't agree with my digestive system and my friend's face is looking at me with this 'what's your problem' face that i'll never forget.. Hehe - for years I thought the face was from ball squishing pain or just confusion but after reading this thread, I'd like to think it was annoyance that I wouldn't put my full weight down on to his lap for some squishy cuddles


----------



## doublejm1

It drives me nuts when my g/f sits in my lap!


----------



## liz (di-va)

doublejm1 said:


> It drives me nuts when my g/f sits in my lap!



drives your nuts.


----------



## CleverBomb

liz (di-va) said:


> drives your nuts.



Old joke: 
Pirate walks into a bar with a steering wheel sticking out of his pantaloons...

(see post title for punchline)


----------



## bbwbud

All this lapsitting talk makes me want to put a Santa Suit and we can talk about the first thing that pops up.


----------



## Blackjack

bbwbud said:


> All this lapsitting talk makes me want to put a Santa Suit and we can talk about the first thing that pops up.



Holiday-related nightmares?


----------

